# Preview: Skyseer Theme



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2011)

You can now check out a preview of one of several character themes available to characters playing the ZEITGEIST adventure path. Head over to the articles area to download it!

We'd appreciate it if you'd post your comments there, rather than here - so we can have 'em all in one place!  It gets time consuming tracking multiple threads!  Thanks!


----------

